# Bull Sharks on top water!



## FLfishman (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## telsonman (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool vid. Sometimes you just have to get it just right. I would love to get into a bunch of blacktips or hammers like that.


----------



## FLfishman (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah it was a cool day.


----------



## lampern (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 19, 2014)

I've caught Blacktips on poppers but no Bulls.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Aug 25, 2014)

I like when he hits it at the 2:05 mark


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing. Be a bad time to fall out of a boat though.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun. Bulls fight hard.


----------

